# Cat drinks from my glass...OK?



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

I put a glass of water on the nightstand when I go to bed. George, the cat, comes in and starts drinking from it. Sometimes he drinks half the glass. I don't blame him, it's fresh water. Is there any sort of parasite I should worry about?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

you could use a water bottle instead, and just refill it with fresh water every night. thats what i do.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're worried about catching something from the cat, the parasite eggs come out the other end. :wink: That being said, maybe you'd be more comfortable if you had your cat tested just to make sure he's parasite-free.


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

He's been tested for the usual stuff. What about toxiplasmosis, or whatever it's called?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

duodallas said:


> I put a glass of water on the nightstand when I go to bed. George, the cat, comes in and starts drinking from it. Sometimes he drinks half the glass. I don't blame him, it's fresh water. Is there any sort of parasite I should worry about?


 Yes! There are tons of parasites you can get.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Most adults won't be affected by toxoplasmosis. Young kids, elderly, and pregnant women (because of the baby) are the ones affected by that one.

I've never worried about my cats getting their germs on me. About the glass though, I did have one of my cats get her head stuck in my drinking glass one time. The water level was low and she stuck her head WAY in trying to get to the water. She ended up shaking her head to get the glass off which sent it crashing to the floor. I never leave unattended glassware around anymore.

Jennifer


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

jennifer2 said:


> Most adults won't be affected by toxoplasmosis. Young kids, elderly, and pregnant women (because of the baby) are the ones affected by that one.


And maybe people w/ weak immune systems too?


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, them too


----------



## Curlikat (Sep 7, 2004)

I never worry about my little indoor kitties infecting me, but that being said - what about kissing their little muzzles - surely that would be as contagious as drinking from the same glass as the cat if there are parasites to pass on - and aren't most of us guilty of bestowing frequent kisses on the cats?


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Curlikat said:


> I never worry about my little indoor kitties infecting me, but that being said - what about kissing their little muzzles - surely that would be as contagious as drinking from the same glass as the cat if there are parasites to pass on - and aren't most of us guilty of bestowing frequent kisses on the cats?


Guilty here! We give kisses everywhere on our two guys. Some favorite places are on their paws, their foreheads, and tummies. Wittle even gives us kisses. He has gotten me up at 4:30 am by having his whole face in my * aparently open (from snoring?)* mouth. We have never suffered any ill effects. We will make sure their paws seem clean before they get any kisses.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just to clarify -- toxoplasmosis is caught from used kitty litter, and it's only of concern to people with compromised immune systems and pregnant women.


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Has your kitty always done this or is it new? The first thing diffrent that my Mike did was to start drinking from my glass. I shared water with him for about a year. Then he started losing weight. I had him tested for diabetes and thyroid. Unhappily he had lung cancer. I never got sick from him. I hope your kitty is ok.
MM


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

This started about the time I got a good water filter and stopped buying bottled water. I'm sure cat's can smell the chlorine in tap water. The first couple of times he was just walking around and came up to my glass thinking "cool, water". Now that it's routine he's up there a few seconds after I set my glass down.

The massive amount of chlorine in Dallas city water tears me up inside. I don't blame him for liking the good stuff.

George got his yearly check up last week. The only way you can tell his age is by looking at his teeth. He still climbs trees. Caught a rabbit last year (brought it home unharmed).

Our other cat has failing kidneys.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

what about one of those brita tap filters? they screw onto you sink, and i think they filter out alot of chlorine...








http://www.brita.com/products/faucets.shtml


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

That's what I get when I put a glass down. I use the pur sink filter, and always fill my cats' bowl from that. But Ninque is simply fascinated by water anywhere but their bowl. I try not to let her do it until I'm done drinking. Then I dump it out once she's done with it.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Willie will often stick his paw into a glass if he cannot reach it with his tongue.










If he does that, then I either let him finish what he wants to just throw it out. But when he has drank from the glass, I have never got sick.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, the paw is a different story....we know where that's been!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope Ninque doesn't drown in that glass 8O


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Mine aren't too bad with glasses of water, but when i have a cup of tea they expect it to be shared with them. They aren't allowed it, but you try telling that to the 22lb cat who wants it! I worry about the caffeine and the temperature of it, but they don't seem to mind it! Weird cats!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat drinking from glass*

I stopped leaving glasses of water around, because Jimmy would always drink from them given half the chance.
The thing is - I know we kiss cats and think that's OK. I would kiss another human, but I wouldn't want them to drink out of my glass! 
This might be illogical in the case of humans *and* cats, but its just how I feel about it. 
His little kitty tongue lapping away in my drink.. it looks cute, but no thanks  

seashell


----------

